# I'm a Great Grandad



## ukjohn (Aug 27, 2015)

My Granddaughter gave birth to a girl on Tuesday 25th, she is named 
Ava - Rose, both are doing well. My granddaughter went to the hospital for a check up with midwife at 1.00pm and baby was born 1.20, two weeks early 

John.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2015)

Only joking John!  Many, many congratulations!!!  (couldn't find a 'great-grandad' one!)


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations John. Ava, is a lovely name, is someone a fan of classic movies?


----------



## casey (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations John. Becoming a grandma was the best feeling ever, just have to wait a   good few years longer to become a great grandma ( eldest grandaughter only 13  ). Ava is a beautiful name and I send you all my best wishes.x


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2015)

Very pleased for you John. Good news


----------



## Redkite (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations John 

And that is a VERY fast birth!!!  Hope Mum and baby are doing well. x


----------



## Bloden (Aug 27, 2015)

Aw, how lovely, John, or should I say, great gramps.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats John


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 27, 2015)

Many Congratulations John.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 28, 2015)

Congratulations John. I'm so pleased for you and your family.  A beautiful name for the baby.


----------



## KateR (Aug 28, 2015)

Congratulations John. That's great.


----------



## David H (Aug 28, 2015)

Congrats UK John I'm a Grandad 3 times over eldest is only 5 so I won't be around (I don't think) to be a Great Grandad.


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages, everything going well, I was going to post a picture but must respect the wishes of the parents in not wanting photos posted on the web.

Northerner, your message was so funny had me in stitches because when my granddaughter was a little girl asking me questions about myself , I made up stories to tell her like the time I was in the *Donkey Serenade Brigade* and then when I was transferred to the *Camel Corps*, and when leaving I then worked down the *Welsh Noodle Mine* digging for spaghetti, now spaghetti being round if you wanted tagliatteli, then the women came from the valleys to iron it out flat 

John.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2015)

ukjohn said:


> Northerner, your message was so funny had me in stitches because when my granddaughter was a little girl asking me questions about myself , I made up stories to tell her like the time I was in the *Donkey Serenade Brigade* and then when I was transferred to the *Camel Corps*, and when leaving I then worked down the *Welsh Noodle Mine* digging for spaghetti, now spaghetti being round if you wanted tagliatteli, then the women came from the valleys to iron it out flat
> 
> John.



Now, why does this not surprise me?


----------



## Bloden (Aug 29, 2015)

ukjohn said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind messages, everything going well, I was going to post a picture but must respect the wishes of the parents in not wanting photos posted on the web.
> 
> Northerner, your message was so funny had me in stitches because when my granddaughter was a little girl asking me questions about myself , I made up stories to tell her like the time I was in the *Donkey Serenade Brigade* and then when I was transferred to the *Camel Corps*, and when leaving I then worked down the *Welsh Noodle Mine* digging for spaghetti, now spaghetti being round if you wanted tagliatteli, then the women came from the valleys to iron it out flat
> 
> John.



What fab stories.  So, you're a great Grandad and you'll be a great Great Grandad!


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 29, 2015)

Bloden said:


> What fab stories.  So, you're a great Grandad and you'll be a great Great Grandad!




Bloden, What else would you expect from a Swansea Lad. 

John.


----------



## Bloden (Aug 29, 2015)

ukjohn said:


> Bloden, What else would you expect from a Swansea Lad.
> 
> John.



Well said!


----------



## Bessiemay (Sep 2, 2015)

My husband tells our grandson the most boring stories about when he was a boy and how he had to walk miles to fetch the coal in a pram and they played on the bombed buildings etc. but it sends him to sleep. I'm sure he has no idea what grandad is talking about. 

Congratulations john I love being a nanna.


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 2, 2015)

Congratulations, I love her name, she can't possibly be anything but an adorable human being with such a beautiful name


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 2, 2015)

With my granddad it was haggis hunting and where to get tartan paint. Lol. But the best bit was getting out of bed at 4am to hear him sing to me before he went off to work, he had a fantastic voice.


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 4, 2015)

Had a nice little hour last night with my great granddaughter Ava - Rose, had my first cuddle and kisses with her  It was nice to have four generations together, me, my daughter, granddaughter and great granddaughter.
They all have my genes, that's why they are all good looking. 


John.


----------

